# Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2016)

...fing letzte Woche Mittwoch (29.06.2016) der Däne Phillip Knudsen in der Karup Au, die damit mal wieder beweist, *DAS *Gewässer für kapitale MeFos in DK zu sein.#6

http://sportsfiskeren.dk/kaempe-fra-karup-aa
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/sites/default/files/IMGP5844_0.JPG

Dieses wirklich aussergewöhnliche Exemplar wog bei 102 cm (!!) dann 12,1 Kilo:vik:
Wenn man sich im Bildhintergrund anschaut wie "gross" die Karup Au dort   ist, kann man sich lebhaft vorstellen, was dann "abgeht" wenn dieser   "Trümmer" dann am Band ist....huuuuh... da krieg ich alleine vom   Gedanken Gänsehaut


----------



## Fear no fish (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Absoluter Wahnsinn ! Dickes Petri dem Fänger


----------



## Axtwerfer (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Ich wusste das es sowas gibt.  Respekt!  Toller Fisch!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Ich wusste das es sowas gibt.  Respekt!  Toller Fisch!


Gerade die Karup Au ist bekannt für Ihren extrem grosswüchsigen MeFo-Stamm und lässt immer mal wieder mit solchen Brocken jenseits der 10 Kilo aufhorchen!
Der immer noch gültige MeFo-Rekord aus dem Süsswasser Dänemarks stammt  von dort mit gewaltigen 14,4 Kg... auch wenn er schon ein paar Jährchen  auf dem Buckel hat (1939).

Auch da ist dort anscheinend noch nicht "Ende der Fahnenstange" denn 1991 wurde laut der Homepage  http://www.karupaa.com/dk/index.asp?id=73
ein verendeter MeFo-Milchner gefunden mit 108 cm Länge, Bauchumfang 68 cm und 16,3 Kilo(!!!) , siehe Bild.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=247483&stc=1&d=1467790508



Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

meine Fresse, was für Fische.
 wie kriegt man die in dem Graben raus|kopfkrat


----------



## Menzer (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Andere Frage: wie passen die in den Graben rein? Müssen die springen und im Flug eine 180° Wende machen wenn sie wieder mit dem Strom raus wollen?  |bigeyes


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> meine Fresse, was für Fische.
> *wie kriegt man die in dem Graben raus*|kopfkrat


Gutes Tackle, keine Hektik und einen guten Kescher...und ein wenig Glück dürfte auch recht hilfreich sein 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



Menzer schrieb:


> Andere Frage: wie passen die in den Graben rein? Müssen die springen und im Flug eine 180° Wende machen wenn sie wieder mit dem Strom raus wollen?  |bigeyes


 Naja, sooo klein ist die Karup Au auch da nicht. 
Wenn ich das Bild mit der Perspektive zu Rate ziehe, ist die Au dort sicher 4-5 m breit und wenn man mal das Glück hatte im Winter MeFos in kleinsten Bächlein von 75 cm Breite und max. 30 cm Tiefe  laichen zu sehen, wundert man sich über nix mehr |rolleyes
Das ist schon faszinierend #6 wenn sich grosse Mefos teils wie Seehunde über flache Rieselstrecken in den den nächsten Gumpen "wuchten".

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## captn-ahab (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Der Wahnsinn!
Danke fürs einstellen.


----------



## Franky (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Da werden wohl extra Wendebecken für die Schlachtschiffe angelegt werden müssen... Holy Moly! Was ein Koffer!!!!!!
Petri dem Fänger!


----------



## sunny (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Sehr geil !!!! Da muss man ja aufpassen, dass einen nicht die Bewusstlosigkeit ereilt, wenn der Brutus losbrummt und man am Ufer hinterherwatzen muss . Petri Heil dem Fänger #6.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Gutes Tackle, keine Hektik und einen guten Kescher...und ein wenig Glück dürfte auch recht hilfreich sein


genau so ein Drillbild Meterforelle im Dogfight habe ich immer im Hinterkopf, wenn rumplanende Anglerleuts über ihre auf 8g wurfoptimierten Ruten(Rütchen) nachdenken, um den Drillspaß mit der 40er Forelle zu optimieren.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



sunny schrieb:


> ...Da muss man ja aufpassen, dass einen nicht die Bewusstlosigkeit ereilt, *wenn der Brutus losbrummt und man am Ufer hinterherwatzen muss.*


Und man sollte einen guten, sicheren Stand haben, um die mittleren "See-Beben"  auszuhalten wenn der kurz vor den eigenen Füssen im Wasser an der Oberfläche, anfängt zu Schlagen & Wälzen , wie MeFos das ja gerne machen 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## bacalo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

:mfür das Einstellen.

 Eine tolle MeFo|bigeyes#6


----------



## vermesser (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Geiles Ding. Einfach Petri. Genau wegen solcher Koffer stellt man sich an Strand oder geht trollen, auch wenn man sie wahrscheinlich nie im Leben fangen wird.

Zu unten: Das halte ich für Quatsch, fast jeder See mit Barschen beinhaltet mit Sicherheit auch einen Meterhecht, der theoretisch beißen könnte...deshalb angel ich trotzdem mit auf den Köder angepasstem, soliden Gerät...man sollte Reserven haben, aber das ganze Gerät muss zum Köder und zum erwarteten Zielfisch passen. 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> genau so ein Drillbild Meterforelle im Dogfight habe ich immer im Hinterkopf, wenn rumplanende Anglerleuts über ihre auf 8g wurfoptimierten Ruten(Rütchen) nachdenken, um den Drillspaß mit der 40er Forelle zu optimieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Das sehe ich genau anders, wenn es in einem Gewässer Meterfische gibt, werde ich genau darauf achten, dass mein Gerät dafür auch eine Chance bietet, und zu zartes Kleinmaterial eben nicht verwenden. 
Diese Mode mit dem Zielfisch halte ich für albern, denn die Fische halten sich absolut nicht an die menschlichen Vorstellungen und selbst Schonzeitregeln etc.

Aber soll ja jeder machen wie beliebt ... #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...
> Zu unten: Das halte ich für Quatsch, fast jeder See mit Barschen beinhaltet mit Sicherheit auch einen Meterhecht, der theoretisch beißen könnte..*.deshalb angel ich trotzdem mit auf den Köder angepasstem, soliden Gerät...man sollte Reserven haben, aber das ganze Gerät muss zum Köder und zum erwarteten Zielfisch passen.*


Volle Zustimmung! Und wenn man mit dem Gerät auch noch umgehen kann, führt man einen solchen grössentechnischen "Ausreisser" auch noch erfolgreich in den Kescher #6
So geschehen 2011 ebenfalls an der Karup Au als mit einer 12-g-Rute ebenfalls ein MeFo-Kracher von 96 cm/10,65 Kilo gelandet wurde http://sportsfiskeren.dk/svaervaegter-paa-ultralet-grej
Nicht dass ich solch ultra-leichtes Gerät für die Auen auf MeFo empfehlen würde aber auch ich fische in kleineren und mittleren Auen Dänemarks meist mit einer Rute mit 25 g WG...und habe damit auch schon Lachse bis 88 cm (letztes Jahr an der Konge Au) als "Beifang" problemlos erfolgreich gelandet. :vik:

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Double2004 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Die fünischen Flüsse brauchen sich mit tollen Mefos aber auch nicht verstecken: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...7NAhUCiSwKHd3DAOkQMwhZKBswGw&bih=963&biw=1920

Hat ca. 7kg, die Gute.

LG
Double2004


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Die fünischen Flüsse brauchen sich mit tollen Mefos aber auch nicht verstecken: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fodense-aa.dk%2Fweb%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2015%2F10%2Fcson1.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fodense-aa.dk%2Fweb%2Fden-flotteste-han-oerred-laenge-set-fra-odense-aa%2F&h=640&w=480&tbnid=wXoBdGHHMkmSgM%3A&docid=0ZEj52FrfR3vAM&ei=q_F8V9iQLYKSsgHdh4PIDg&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=505&page=1&start=0&ndsp=42&ved=0ahUKEwiYkuv0497NAhUCiSwKHd3DAOkQMwhZKBswGw&bih=963&biw=1920
> 
> Hat ca. 7kg, die Gute.
> 
> ...


Auch 7 Kilo ist schon ein gewaltiges Wort #6 und kann mit etwas Glück in recht vielen  dänischen Auen gefangen werden...aber 10 Kilo und mehr ist doch eine "magische" Grenze die nur *äusserst selten* übertroffen wird und auch bisher nur in recht wenigen Auen überhaupt. In dieser Liste der 10-Kilo-und-mehr-Mefos taucht eben die Karup Au deutlich überproportional oft auf.  #6
"Aus dem Stand" ohne grosse Recherche fallen mir nur 5 dänische Auen ein, in denen überhaupt mal die 10-Kilo-Grenze *gesichert* geknackt wurde, nämlich Karup Au, Simested Au, Ribe Au, Lindenborg Au und Skjern Au...ich erhebe aber keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit dieser Liste

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau anders, wenn es in einem Gewässer Meterfische gibt, werde ich genau darauf achten, dass mein Gerät dafür auch eine Chance bietet, und zu zartes Kleinmaterial eben nicht verwenden.
> Diese Mode mit dem Zielfisch halte ich für albern, denn die Fische halten sich absolut nicht an die menschlichen Vorstellungen und selbst Schonzeitregeln etc.
> 
> Aber soll ja jeder machen wie beliebt ... #h



Stippst also Köderfische mit Stahlvorfach-RESPEKT!|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau anders, wenn es in einem Gewässer Meterfische gibt, werde ich genau darauf achten, dass mein Gerät dafür auch eine Chance bietet, und zu zartes Kleinmaterial eben nicht verwenden.
> Diese Mode mit dem Zielfisch halte ich für albern, denn die Fische halten sich absolut nicht an die menschlichen Vorstellungen und selbst Schonzeitregeln etc.
> 
> Aber soll ja jeder machen wie beliebt ... #h



Aber man muss doch auch realistisch bleiben, auch dicke Hechte sind an UL Gerät zu landen...ein 86er an ner 8 Gramm Mag Pro mit 3 kg Power Pro war keine wirkliche Herausforderung. Ziel war klar Barsch mit Kleinstgummis.

Wenn man das weiter treibt, was is, wenn es Welse gibt? 40er Geflecht? Entsprechende Rute und Rolle? Für Barsche oder Zander? Stippen mit 30er Schnur, weil es gute Karpfen gibt?

Im Prinzip versteh ich deinen Ansatz, aber das ist für mich nicht praktikabel...

Off topic Ende.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Im Prinzip versteh ich deinen Ansatz


Na immerhin, passt doch! #h 

Mir hat die verstärkte Reserve schon sehr geholfen.
Vor allem hasse ich ganz besonders das Bangen, ob die Choose wohl hält ... hängt in dem Fall Dänische Binnen-Au nun auch stark davon ab, ob es überhaupt Hindernisgefahren gibt, oder eher nur ein ausgebaggerter reiner langer Swimmingpool besteht.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Die Karup Au legt aktuell noch 2 mal kräftig nach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Erst fing Ole Eskesen am 07.07.2016 einen Kracher von 97 cm und 11,6 Kilo
http://www.karupaa.com/dk/fangstrapport/showimage.asp?id=12462&aar=2016 
und dann Michael Brober am 11.07. eine kugelrunde "Silberbombe" von 11,7 Kilo bei nur 92 cm
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/sites/default/files/news/karup_aa_11_7kg_92cm.jpg
Da krieg ich jedesmal Kammerflimmern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wenn ich solche Bilder sehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/massive-karup-aa-havoerreder

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## laxvän (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Was für geniale Fische|bigeyes
Vielen Dank für deine links#6


----------



## pike-81 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Moinsen!
Also sind das immer spezielle Gewässer, in denen einzelne Stämme so groß werden?
Oder ist in jedem Laichgewässer damit zu rechnen, in das die MeFos aufsteigen?
Beangle selber einen Fluß in Norddeutschland. 
Die Tiere liegen meisten bei einem halben Meter rum. 
Nur selten werden die 60 oder gar 70cm geknackt. 

Neue Frage:
Ist in jedem Meerforellenfluß mit Lachsen zu rechnen, oder steigen die nur in bestimmte Flüsse auf?
Hab noch nie einen gefangen. 
Meine mal gelesen zu haben, das auf hundert Meerforellen ein Lachs kommen soll. 
Und wenn die MeFo schon der Fisch der tausend Würfe ist...
Petri


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

@ pike-81: Es gibt Gebiete/Fluss-Systeme, die kleinere oder grosswüchsigere Stämme haben, das ist auch genetisch verankert. 
Die Karup Au ist eben ein Fluss mit einem besonders grosswüchsigen Stamm...aber auch da ist sicher die Masse der gefangenen Mefos um die 50 cm und 60er/70er auch kein Alltag auch wenn dort aufgrund der genetischen Disposition (gepaart mit guten Nahrungsgrundlagen im Limfjord) solche Tiere häufiger gefangen werden als anderswo. 
Die Grösse des Flusses an sich spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle im Vergleich zur Genetik, denn es gibt in DK mehrere Auen, die deutlich mehr Wasser führen als die Karup Au.
70er-80er Fische steigen aber in fast jedes MeFo-Gewässer in der Saison auf, um zu laichen. Fische mit 90 cm und mehr gehören schon zu den grossen Ausnahmen und sind auch nur in wenigen Gewässern überhaupt vorhanden, die Meter-Grenze ist so eine "Schallgrenze", die auch an absoluten Top-Gewässern nur äusserst selten übertroffen wird.#6

Zu Deiner Frage bzg. der Lachse: 100 MeFos auf einen Lachs? Die Aussage ist leider Unsinn #d, wer immer die gesagt, geschrieben hat, hat Unrecht.
Das Zahlenverhältnis von Meerforelle zu Lachs in jedem Fluss anders. Es gibt auch Auen die praktisch Lachs-frei sind, da gehört z.B. die Karup Au dazu, die jährliche Beifänge von irgenwelchen verirrten Lachsen kann man dort wirklich an max. 2 Händen abzählen.
Andere Flüsse haben "Gleichstand" oder sogar ein Übergewicht zugunsten der Lachse.
In der Skjern Au z.B. waren die Fänge von Lachsen in den letzten 15 Jahren im Schnitt 2-3 mal so hoch wie die Fänge von MeFos. Erst letztes Jahr (2015) kam es völlig unerwartet fast zu einem Gleichstand als 1452 Lachse und 1403 Mefos gefangen wurden und dabei der MeFo-Fang mehr als 4 x höher war als das langjährige Mittel (Durchschnitt 1999-2015: 321 MeFos /Jahr) und mehr als 2 mal so hoch wie das vorherige Rekord-MeFo-Jahr ( 1999, 579 Stück).

Ob Du eine  Chance auf einen Lachs bekommst, hängt also davon ab in welchem Gewässer Du fischen willst und ob Du dort die richtigen Bedingungen (Wasserstand, Temperatur etc.) erwischst. #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## pike-81 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!
Beeindruckend, was für detaillierte Fakten Du Dir erarbeitet hast.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Freut mich wenn ich Dir helfen konnte #hund Danke für Dein Lob.|rolleyes

Ich bin eben bzgl. Meerforelle in DK seit '89 aktiv und gezielt "dabei", die Lachse kamen später noch dazu und da ich es hasse, keinen "Unterbau" für Aussagen & Fänge zu haben, habe ich mich eben für DK und da speziell für einige Flüsse in die Materie "reingefuchst". 
Das mit den Fang-Statistiken ist natürlich heutzutage in Zeiten des Internets viel einfacher zu recherchieren als früher wo ausser in den Vereinen selber vielleicht nur mal was in einer kleinen Lokalzeitung stand #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. August 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Auch andere dänische Auen liefern schon mal ein MeFo-Ausnahme-Exemplar  der Kategorie Ü10-Kilo, interessanterweise auch wieder von einer Au, die  in der Nachbarschaft der Karup Au in den Limfjord mündet, namlich der  Lindenborg Au.
Dieses mal ein feistes Exemplar von 10,7 Kilo bei 95 cm! :vik:
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/havoerred-tvang-10-kilos-vaegt-helt-i-bund

http://sportsfiskeren.dk/sites/default/files/1_98.jpg

Der Fänger war schon frühmorgens von seiner Frau aus dem Schlafzimmer  verbannt worden, weil er durch sein Schnarchen sowohl die Frau Gemahlin  als auch das Baby am Schlafen hinderte |krach:und ging dann "notgedrungen" zum  Fischen...und mit dieser XXXL-Mefo hat er dann das Beste draus gemacht! #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (16. August 2016)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Toll, ich kriege für mein Schnarchen höchstens einen Ellenbogen in die Rippen. Was mache ich nur verkehrt :c?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. März 2018)

*AW: Eine MeFo im Format XXXL...*

Die MeFo-Saison an der Karup Au hat nun eigentlich gerade erst angefangen und schon liefert sie mit 11,3 Kilo und 97,5 cm wieder einen richtigen "Kracher" |uhoh:#6#6
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystfiskeri/nyheder/2018/03/mega-marts-springer-fra-karup-å

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

